# Max weight garage 8000il



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all,

Is there a definitive max weight the floor can take in my MH garage ? We know the payload ( 1500) & axle weights but we don't know what the safe working load is for the garage floor. Anyone have any info ?

Many thanks

John


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi John,

Yes I can help here.

The maximum weight for your garage floor is 250kgs. - I have that in writing from N+B in Polch


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks very much, we have asked many times from different sources and had some very odd info. 

We were at Polch last year should have asked then.

John


----------

